# My Hedgehog is hard to handle!!



## pedro (Mar 17, 2009)

My hedgehog is 7 weeks old. I had her one week, but she does not like me! Every-time I get close to the cage she hides. When I pick her up she balls up. When I put my hands next to her either on the floor or in her cage she does this jumping thing so I get pricked. She will even charge my hand with her head. I try to handle her twice a day. I know I just got her, but I thought I could handle her more then this. I am at a point I am using gloves, I know I should not, but it get frustrating!
Hope there are some answer. Thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Heya ^_^ Here are some topics that you really should read. It would answer all your questions.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1664
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1344
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1786

All of those threads have great advice on how to handle and socialize your new hedgie. Just remember, some just don't like to be held or cuddled. You've only had her for a week. My hedgie STILL does a lot of that after 4 months. He'll hiss and "pop" and when I wake him, give me his grumpy face with his brow all wrinkled.


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 4, 2009)

i know what your going thorugh, mine is about 8 weeks old now, and he is slowly easing up to me. what i am doingg is taking an old shirt and picking him up in it and letting him sleep in it on my lap while i watch tv or play xbox. he lets me actually stroke him now and handle him a bit, so it's gotta be working. and they really don't like to be woken up, so there's something to keep in mind


----------

